# HIIT Cardio opinions



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

So a guy from work who plays Rugby was showing me his bike program that his coach has given him and it looks like this

5 Mins at Level 6 > 4 Mins at Level 8

4 Mins at Level 6 > 3 Mins at Level 10

3 Mins at Level 6 > 2 Mins at Level 12

2 Mins at Level 6 > 1 Mins at Level 14

Total 24 Mins

Just wanted to get some of your opinions on this?

Cheers


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mine is usually 1 min sprint and 1 min walk for 20 mins


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Sprinting all out? You must slow down before you reach a min that would be quite hard


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sprint for 1 minute at whatever level you can manage then after 1 minute you slow down to a quick walk until you reach a minute and then repeat the process for a total of 20mins


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I was advised by my PT (admittedly I'm only starting out) to do 15 mins of 30secs at full pelt e.g. high resitance and fast a possible and then 30secs gentle...on and off til 15mins are up.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I used to do HIIT on a stationary bike, 1 min of hill as fast as i could then 1 minute of flat at a steady pace for 20 mins


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi, I do quite a bit of HiiT but im by no means an expert.

For me rather than do timed rest intervals for Hiit i work on heart rate.

Here is an explanation of the protocol I use from intervaltraining.net.

Find your resting heart rate,Take it three mornings in a row and then average it. Lets use 60 as an example.

Then you can work out your estimated max heart rate by taking 220 - your age. So my maximum heart rate would be 220 - 33 = 187.

Then subtract the resting heart rate from the maximum heart rate. (187 - 60 = 127) So you would be aiming at hitting 90% by the end of your interval.

So to work this out it would be 60 + (90% of 127) = 174

And when you rest you want to try get down to about 60% of your heart rate so thats 60 + (60% of 127) = 136

So basically the rest periods will increase the longer the HiiT session continues.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Katy said:


> I was advised by my PT (admittedly I'm only starting out) to do 15 mins of 30secs at full pelt e.g. high resitance and fast a possible and then 30secs gentle...on and off til 15mins are up.


15 secs isnt much rest time after going all out but that actually sounds pretty good and also sounds like it would be over before you know it as i hate long boring cardio sessions lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Hi, I do quite a bit of HiiT but im by no means an expert.
> 
> For me rather than do timed rest intervals for Hiit i work on heart rate.
> 
> ...


That sounds very complicated lol Im going to start it tonight as ive only got 2 weeks till my holiday so trying to blast as much bodyfat up until I go obv 2weeks isnt a long time but hopefully some sort of progress then I can start a bulk when im back


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Once you get the equations sorted its just a case of keeping an eye on your heart rate monitor. Keep the intense period at about 1 minute.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> *15 secs isnt much rest time* after going all out but that actually sounds pretty good and also sounds like it would be over before you know it as i hate long boring cardio sessions lol


It's not 15secs....it's 30secs full pelt and 30secs for 15 mins  And I find it bloody kanckering! When I first start I think OMG this is going to be hell and then within a few minutes the time is flying by


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Katy said:


> It's not 15secs....it's 30secs full pelt and 30secs for 15 mins  And I find it bloody kanckering! When I first start I think OMG this is going to be hell and then within a few minutes the time is flying by


Oops read that wrong lol

Do you do that on a bike or running?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Oops read that wrong lol
> 
> Do you do that on a bike or running?


I do it on a recliner (not sure of exact term) bike. I also do circuits and other stuff but I do HIIT on the bike when I can't do other training. I really should do more! But then that's why my squidge is re-emerging!

When I move I'll be near a decent hill so will run up and down that  The way I see it...you gain the most by pushing youself to the limit..hold on a few extra seconds and then go gentle until you feel able to push yourself again - I believe that's the most efficient way to improve CV fitness  and burn fat and boost metabolism.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I do 2 forms of cv twice a day at the moment, 7.0 incline 7.0kph fast walk, then in the evenings I do hiit - 40 mins, 2 minutes 16.0kph run, 2 mins 6.0kph walk...Cv has improved dramatically in the past few months, lost 34lbs in 3 months doing this, with peds and diet sorted!!! 12% bf now! :bounce:

With regards to your work out, as long as it pushes you outside of your comfort zone, every time you do it, you'll have good progression if you stick to it!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

G-fresh said:


> I do 2 forms of cv twice a day at the moment, 7.0 incline 7.0kph fast walk, then in the evenings I do hiit - 40 mins, 2 minutes 16.0kph run, 2 mins 6.0kph walk...Cv has improved dramatically in the past few months, lost 34lbs in 3 months doing this, with peds and diet sorted!!! 12% bf now! :bounce:
> 
> With regards to your work out, as long as it pushes you outside of your comfort zone, every time you do it, you'll have good progression if you stick to it!


Awesome progress....well done!! Wish I had the motivation to be that dedicated.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

You could also try the Tabata protocol.

20secs flat out with whatever, I like burpees (ba$tards) and heavy bag work (kicks and punches) as they recruit a lot of muscle groups, but you could do anything as long as it is max intensity

10secs rest

repeat x 8

Short and Sweet but Tabata did a lot of research into HiiT etc.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Katy said:


> Awesome progress....well done!! Wish I had the motivation to be that dedicated.


Thanks. 

This is the first time I've really properly cut, too many dirty bulks, and now I'm thriving on it....I've really proved something to myself which has lots of psychological benefits, keener, more motivation, more scrutinising, almost obsessed - in a good way! :thumbup1:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

JS72 said:


> You could also try the Tabata protocol.
> 
> 20secs flat out with whatever, I like burpees (ba$tards) and heavy bag work (kicks and punches) as they recruit a lot of muscle groups, but you could do anything as long as it is max intensity
> 
> ...


4 mins?? Surely that cant be long enough


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Google Tabata mate, god results reported all round!

We use it a lot in our MA training sessions.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

4 mins of cardio then a heavy weight session would do me nicely lol


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I think you'd be pretty [email protected]@ked after the 4 mins LOL


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Cardio before or after weight training?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

After IMHO.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Any reasonfor that? I was hoping first so get it over and done with lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

You won't have the explosive power and energy for a decent weights session after doing cardio first.

Also your body will be much closer to the fat burning zone after weights and the cardio will be much more productive for fat burning purposes


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> You won't have the explosive power and energy for a decent weights session after doing cardio first.
> 
> Also your body will be much closer to the fat burning zone after weights and the cardio will be much more productive for fat burning purposes


Makes sense mate another thing i was thinking about was if i was to start a bulk so eating more calories and taking creatine etc.. they say your bound to put on a bit of bodyfat if I was to continue doing cardio after weight sessions would that then stop the fat from growing on my gut or would it slow down gains a bit?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

It will help to control fat gain so keep doing cardio on a bulk.

just do more on a cut


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Firstly I like use max energy in my weights workout and not deplete my glycogen levels before using weights.

Secondly After weights my heart level has been already raised


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

So maybe 20-30 mins cardion on a cut and maybe 10-15 mins on a bulk?

Thanks folks just good to get all that cleared up I will rep accordingly


----------

